# Vermont Castings Encore - Can't find model number



## Andy Krawiec (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I bought an old VC Encore stove, assuming it is a woodstove. I am about to spec and buy the twinwall chimney system for it and need to know the minimum distances for the stove itself. I have picked up various documents from the net but nothing assures me that I know I am looking at the documentation for the correct model.

I have been over the stove with a fine tooth comb (except for the underside) and the only serial number I can see is 2 strips in one of the hexagonal segments cast into the underside of the lid 0978 and 0797. I cannot see any boilerplates that people on the net refer to. And I can't see anything that suggests that a plate was there but has fallen off.

ENCORE is cast into the side, VERMONT CASTINGS and RUDOLPH VERMONT on the lower edge at the rear. A spark warning on the lower inside of the RH door and a lot of generic advice on the underside of the lid which refers to Vigilant Coal only stoves, as well as Encore wood stove.

What I really need is the correct model number and, then, the correct docs.

I have attached a couple of photos and am hoping that more knowledgeable forum members may be able to identify it from those.

Height on legs to top of flue outlet is 633mm, max width of top 687mm max depth of top incl outlet is 554mm. Inside of flue it 264mm by 134mm. All measurements taken to the best of my ability but may be out a mm or two.

Thanks in advance for all your help

Andy


----------



## jharkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats stove has a coal basket in it. Ive never seen one in person but some googling shows that it is an Encore model 2547 multi-fuel stove. I don't recall ever seeing anyone post on here about one, but hopefully one of the VC experts will chime in.

I did find the manual, which has all your clearances. But of course those will be clearances for North American (Canadian/USA) fire code and I don't know how valid they are in France.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CFkQFjAF&url=http://www.ebookhall.com/can/?pdf=adNjA0NzQzNDU=&ei=GtgDUt3fGtSu4AONu4CQCw&usg=AFQjCNETN2wyg_n_SUEY0dbGxViGKpY7Sw&sig2=yAYBM08JBwTsO9ImEAngJQ&bvm=bv.50500085,d.dmg&cad=rja

Word of warning - Old Vermont Casting stoves are complicated, high maintenance and tricky to operate. Judging by the rust that one has been sitting a_ long_ time and you might find yourself into a very expensive and difficult rebuild to get it operating well. Assuming you can get the parts on your side of the pond...


----------



## jharkin (Aug 8, 2013)

BTW, welcome to hearth!


----------



## Defiant (Aug 9, 2013)

I have never seen this model??? Some conflicting items in the manual on page 13, I do not see a cat anywhere in this stove. Cat & Coal
"For example, when the thermometer registers at least
230° C (450° F) after start-up you know the stove is
hot enough to begin catalytic combustion and it may
be time to close the damper."

Welcome aboard Andy


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

Note that on the underside of the lid it says  Defiant Encore use wood fuel only. I'm wondering if this had it's top replaced at one point or was an early prototype?


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (Aug 9, 2013)

I have also never seen this stove.The manual has the CFM logo, but the stove appears to pre-date cfm corporation. It looks more like the older model encore. Also looking at the parts blow up. No catalyst like Defiant said. But also there is no refractory package. How the heck did this thing burn? Im thinking high grams per hour. Maybe it was a model for over seas only, where the restrictions on emissions are not so great.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 9, 2013)

It could be, I just ran across the manual by accident in google.  Having both metric and imperial units made me think it was maybe marketed in Canada at one time? (just a wild guess)


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

?


----------



## Andy Krawiec (Aug 9, 2013)

Whoops! ignore the H! It means nothing. Just hit the wrong button...

To reply to a few of the points raised:-

Parts are readily available from the UK...that's if you know what model you have....

It does have a plate on the rear that says the unit is for overseas and must not be opened in the USA. So yes, it is an export model.

I dont know what CFM means but it is branded Randolph Vermont. I expect it was the original company before takeovers etc

There are two large refractory bricks at the sides of the grate. They are like long pyramids if that helps convey the strange shape. Perhaps not clear from the photo.

It occurred to me too that the lid had been replaced. In the very centre hexagonal segment it refers to a Vigilant Coal stove and in the left hand bottom hexagon it refers to only using wood in the Defiant Encore wood stove. That suggests that the lid, like some of the docs refers to more than one model. Not helpful really.

It has been used as a wood burner. There is rust. Not as bad as the flash makes it look. Worst in the flue box but I imagined that it would clean and still work. No?

There is a handle on the right for heat control, I believe and also detachable handle on the left which I believed engages the Catalytic function. Am I wrong?

I am guessing that the comment about it having a coal basket refers to the fact that there are no andirons. Is there consensus that this is a coal burner? If so, I made a big mistake. Where we live we have unlimited wood to burn...no coal.

Any more comments gratefully received

Thanks

Andy


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2013)

You answered my question. I was going to ask if it was built for overseas. The handle on the left is probably for bypass operation, for direct venting and easier starting, but not for a catalyst.

I'm guessing that this is an Encore 2547CE. Here is the manual if it is.
http://www.manualslib.com/download/186098/Vermont-Castings-2547ce.html

It says you can burn smokeless coal in the stove. I'm guessing that is anthracite coal.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 9, 2013)

CFM is the company that bought Vermont Castings in the 90s.

Every Encore has those 2 levers. The right one as you guessed is the control for the primary air inlet. The left controls the bypass damper. All encores, and in fact all VC stoves have a bypass damper. It directs the exhaust to the reburn chamber in the back of the stove. Catalytic models have a catalyst in the rear chamber, non catalytic models still have the chamber but a different refractory design with more secondary air injection, but no cat. Your multi fuel probably operates a bit like a wood noncat when burning wood.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 9, 2013)

looked at the manual again. From the exploded view it appears there is no refractory chamber and no secondary air, so in bypass mode all it does is circulate the exhaust through the rear chamber behind the fire back, probably to just recapture more heat.

Disregard the couple mentions of catalyst in that manual. The manuals for the 2550 catalytic and 1450 noncatalytic wood versions are nearly identical to this. They just forgot to edit out the word catalyst in this one.


----------



## Andy Krawiec (Aug 10, 2013)

jharkin said:


> looked at the manual again. From the exploded view it appears there is no refractory chamber and no secondary air, so in bypass mode all it does is circulate the exhaust through the rear chamber behind the fire back, probably to just recapture more heat.
> 
> Disregard the couple mentions of catalyst in that manual. The manuals for the 2550 catalytic and 1450 noncatalytic wood versions are nearly identical to this. They just forgot to edit out the word catalyst in this one.


Hi Jeremy and all other contributors,

Thanks for your help. I have had a good look at the manual and despite the Catalytic red herrings and the picture with andirons, I am happy that it is indeed a 2547CE. That means I have firm data for clearances and can design the system in confidence.

Let's hope it works!

Thanks

Andy


----------



## matthewo (Aug 23, 2014)

Andy Krawiec said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought an old VC Encore stove, assuming it is a woodstove. I am about to spec and buy the twinwall chimney system for it and need to know the minimum distances for the stove itself. I have picked up various documents from the net but nothing assures me that I know I am looking at the documentation for the correct model.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi i am new to this forum but i believe  i can be of assistance, the stove you have is a vermont castings encore multi fuel model 2547. the model you have is identical to the one i have for which i have an original manual, i will be able to send you a copy should you wish but am currently away at work until the 4th september, if you would like a copy just let me know and ill contact you on my return and will make a photo copy and post it to you, also if by any chance you decide this is not the stove for you just let me know and ill gladly take it off your hands.
Cheers, Matt


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Matt. Welcome aboard.


----------

